# Am I too big for a 13'3 pony?



## Agrace (22 September 2015)

I'm around 8.5-9 stone and 5'4. I'm looking for a smaller pony and they have always been what I'm comfortable with and this would be my first project horse so I'm not wanting anything large. Taking into account that I would be jumping it and working it 4-6 times a week would you say I was too heavy? I'm still looking for a horse so I'm sorry I don't know what breed it will be.


----------



## Equi (22 September 2015)

Weight is not everything. Its ability to ride, fitness of both, bone, way of riding. If you are looking for a pony, the owner will surely tell you and you will feel it yourself if you are too heavy.


----------



## be positive (22 September 2015)

You will be fine on something around 13.2 as long as it has a bit of substance so a native breed or x breed type rather than a fine show pony but even that should carry you easily enough, it is a really good idea to have a pony as your first project, my very first project was a 13 hand welsh sec b.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2015)

I'm 5ft4 too and rode a 14hh lw cob happily I think I was about 9st when I rode her. I didn't look silly on her at all as she took up my leg. She was a good competition pony, but sadly not mine.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 September 2015)

Something with good depth of girth (native) should be fine.  I'm 5'7 (heavier than you), backed and rode a just about 13.1hh.  She took the leg well.


----------



## Barnacle (24 September 2015)

Same height and weight as you. I ride ponies as small as 12.2hh regularly. I wouldn't jump these smaller ones but I regularly jump an Exmoor who is around 13-13.2hh. Obviously you wouldn't want to be jumping every day but that's true of any horse. The rule of thumb is for the rider to be up to 20% of the horse's body weight. Ponies around the 13hh mark (just normal ones, not even chunky) weigh around 300kg on average, which would mean you could be up to 60kg (9.5 stone) and still be fine - and you're talking a bigger pony than that. So I don't think you need to worry


----------



## nfpony (26 September 2015)

i think you'll be fine, although you'll probably feel best on something chunky. I'm 5'7, 8 stone and ride my 13.3hh forester. i do everything on him and he doesn't struggle


----------



## Tammytoo (26 September 2015)

Don't forget to include the weight of your saddle when deciding whether a pony can carry you.  The best weight carriers have a leg at each corner and not too long in the back.  Highland ponies are renowned for their weight carrying ability, but I' m not sure how small they go.  Welsh C's are a good bet as well.  Good luck with the search.


----------

